# A Nail In The Fence



## goodgiver (Feb 24, 2005)

Make sure you read all the way down to the last sentence!

There once was a little girl who had a bad temper. Her mother gave her 
a bag 
of nails and told her that every time she lost her temper, she must 
hammer a 
nail into the back of the fence.

The first day the girl had driven 37 nails into the fence. Over the 
next few 
weeks, as she learned to control her anger, the number of nails 
hammered 
daily gradually dwindled down. She discovered it was easier to hold her 
temper than to drive those nails into the fence.

Finally the day came when the girl didn't lose her temper at all . She 
told 
her mother about it and the mother suggested that the girl now pull out 
one 
nail for each day that she was able to hold her temper. The day passed 
and 
the young girl was finally able to tell her mother that all the nails 
were 
gone. The mother took her daughter by the hand and led her to the 
fence.

She said, "You have done well, my daughter, but look at the holes in 
the 
fence. The fence will never be the same. When you say things in anger, 
they 
leave a scar just like this one."  You can put a knife in a person and 
draw 
it out. It won't matter how many times you say "I'm sorry", the wound 
is 
still there. A verbal wound is as bad as a physical one.

Friends are very rare jewels, indeed. They make you smile and encourage 
you 
to succeed. They lend an ear, they share words of praise and they 
always 
want to open their hearts to us It's National Friendship week.

Happy Friendship week! You are my friend and I am honored. Now send 
this to 
every friend you have!! And to your family.

Please forgive me if I have ever left a hole in your fence.


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 24, 2005)

goodgiver, very good and lovely thoughts worth reading.  Thanks.


----------

